# berkley Rod Holders..........



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All

Still waiting for delivery of my q-kayak........but am about to order some Berkley Quick Set Rod Holders, they are cheep and seem to be very similar to the Scotty style. They have the 4 screw mount set up and i actually have two questions for the forum.

1. What is the silicone that you use to water proof the mounting?

2. Are these rod holders one piece? or can you actualy remove the rod holder part for transport and stroage?

Cheers!

Ashley


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ashley,

They are two piece. The mounting piece requires five holes in the yak - four for bolts/rivets/screws and a 32mm hole for the shaft collar. This collar needs to be capped, otherwise you have a very large hole in your gunwhale when you aren't using the rod holder!

BTW you can buy them from BigW and KMart and many other places.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for that! will order them, look pretty good for the money.

I will do a backing plate if it allows.......well, if i can do it easy enough.

Do most people use screws or a nut and bolt?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Peril said:


> Ashley,
> 
> They are two piece. The mounting piece requires five holes in the yak - four for bolts/rivets/screws and a 32mm hole for the shaft collar. This collar needs to be capped, otherwise you have a very large hole in your gunwhale when you aren't using the rod holder!
> 
> BTW you can buy them from BigW and KMart and many other places.


Hi Peril

5 holes? are you talking about the flush mount?

I have attached a pic of the ones i am keen on


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUyUtx8AAB1fgAASUAWAAjAKVYo/5/4gIACEGqn6ajSb1IehM9SeUzU2TRBqnkQ0YjIAAaGggK8TE4FF9FBfd+Ta13VpESJjO50uro35D2XbR+ivrZgNj9BLL4yaF+bA2EN1CUXUSZVZGCeIGJ5zwqtcKCZb6nAZipwVE7SYQoIgiUx1O2dgKBde0rASUVgwiCwmYJaZlZz8MncPV+LuSKcKEgmSluPg


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > BTW you can buy them from BigW and KMart and many other places.
> ...


Ta Red

i have seen them around there, but i tend to go through Mo Tackle, as i cannot help myself but order more goodies than actually required. i did go to Big-W northside, but my son had other ideas when i wanted to have a look at the fishing gear (he has a lot to learn).

Ash


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ashley,

Yes that's the one. The flushmount has a tube extending below whatever surface it is mounted on so you need to make room for that tube (or collar as I described it above). The tube provides for a tight and stable fit of the shaft of the rod holder, as well as permitting adjustments to its orientation.

Gatesy,

I bought a packet of four "plastic tips" (chair feet) from Bunnings. Perfect size at 32mm. I will silicone these on once I've verified I can push them through the 32mm hole. They have a small hole in them that needs to be siliconed as well, but this is a trivial matter


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi aleg75,

I have just mounted the same rod holder and would suggest 4 bolts and nuts with washers. Apply plenty of silicone, I used Sikaflex, on the base of the mount. There is just 4 bolt holes to drill and thats it! I got mine from The Fishing Hole in Fyshwick for about $36.00.
They work well.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

knot-too-fast said:


> Hi aleg75,
> 
> I have just mounted the same rod holder and would suggest 4 bolts and nuts with washers. Apply plenty of silicone, I used Sikaflex, on the base of the mount. There is just 4 bolt holes to drill and thats it! I got mine from The Fishing Hole in Fyshwick for about $36.00.
> They work well.


John,

The berkley flushmount base can be mounted two ways - as you suggested and as I suggested. The benefit of your way is no 32mm hole. The downsides are that it is no longer flushmount, so it can get in the way when not in use and the actual rod holder sits higher. Another disadvantage of sitting higher is that in the case of misadventure you can place much greater force on the bolts/rivets/screws. Clearly both configurations have their pros and cons


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

That's cleared it up Peril. I felt for a moment there I had mounted the rod holder upside down  Or is that down side up?
With the yak upside down on roof racks the base plate is one more obsticle to get around when tieing down, but not too much of a hassle.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks to everybody for the reply! I guess I will check out what to do once I have both the kayak and the rod holders. From memory about $25 each from Mo Tackle.......these two weeks seem to be taking two more weeks! cannot wait.


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

I have 2 Berkleys mounted on the "centre console" (between my shins) in the way Knot-to-fast suggests, but yes they have definately been designed for the base to be mounted either way up.
I went the "shaft up" way to give me more height between the reel and ankles and figured 4 holes is better than 5 as far as waterproofing goes.
Before drilling make sure you temporarily stick it down, put your rod in it, sit in the Yak and test paddle to test for clearance from everything (if out front like mine check the paddle wont foul on the trailing line too). Nothing worse than mounting everything in place and finding out you hit the rod with every stroke!.


----------

